# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  (أمن الدولة) ترفض تكفيل طالب داس العَلَم

## ajluni top

عمان ــ أحمد كريشـان - رفضت نيابة امن الدولة امس الافراج بكفالة عن المشتكى عليه الطالب الجامعي (حسن أبو شاور) المتهم بدوس العلم الأردني أثناء مشاركته بالمسيرة التي نظمتها الحركة الاسلامية بعد صلاة ظهر يوم الجمعة الرابع عشر من شهر كانون الاول الجاري .
وكانت نيابة أمن الدولة قررت الاثنين الماضي توقيف المشتكى عليه لمدة 14 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في مركز اصلاح وتأهيل الجويدة، وأسندت له تهمتي إثارة النعرات العنصرية وتحقير علم الدولة.
وكان المحامي موسى العبداللات الموكل للدفاع عن المشتكى عليه تقدم امس بطلب لنيابة امن الدولة للافراج عنه بكفالة غير ان النيابة رفضت الطلب.


لازم يندعس على وجهه

----------


## ساره

> عمان ــ أحمد كريشـان - رفضت نيابة امن الدولة امس الافراج بكفالة عن المشتكى عليه الطالب الجامعي (حسن أبو شاور) المتهم بدوس العلم الأردني أثناء مشاركته بالمسيرة التي نظمتها الحركة الاسلامية بعد صلاة ظهر يوم الجمعة الرابع عشر من شهر كانون الاول الجاري .
> وكانت نيابة أمن الدولة قررت الاثنين الماضي توقيف المشتكى عليه لمدة 14 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في مركز اصلاح وتأهيل الجويدة، وأسندت له تهمتي إثارة النعرات العنصرية وتحقير علم الدولة.
> وكان المحامي موسى العبداللات الموكل للدفاع عن المشتكى عليه تقدم امس بطلب لنيابة امن الدولة للافراج عنه بكفالة غير ان النيابة رفضت الطلب.
> 
> 
> لازم يندعس على وجهه


والله لازم يعدموه بتهمه الخيانه العظمى ..شو ظل اكثر ما انه يدعس على العلم .. والشخص لازم تسحب منه الجنسيه لانه انسان تافه منحط ، وعيب على حركه الاخوان انها تعمل هيك ، يعني مصر ما بنتلام فيهم شو ما بتعمل ، لانه مجرد مظاهره عملو فيها هيك الله لا يسامحهم وهاد مو اسلام هاد كفر 

والله العلم الاردني اشرف منكم مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووون الف مليون مره

----------


## معاذ القرعان

والله بدعس على راسه قبل ما يدعس على العلم ولو كنت هناك :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (79):  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## روان

الله لا يسامحه .........والحمدلله انه انمسك ..وخلينا نشوف شو رح يستفيد هلا ..

----------


## smart-c

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

كيف حال الشباب الطيبين..

الحقيقة الإنسان بينبسط لما بيشوف مثل هذه المنتديات, لأنه بيتم فيها التواصل و تبادل المعلومات و إثراء الثقافة العامة..
____
بخصوص هذا الخبر يا أفاضل فأنا معكم.. و أشكر فيكم هذه الوطنية التي قليلا ما تتوافر لد الشباب هذه الأيام و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله..

أحيانا تتناقل و سائل الإعلام إشاعات أو أخبار صادقة.. فهدفها الأساسي هو جمع أكبر جمهور من القراء حتى تزداد مبيعاتها..

إخواني الحقيقة أنا ضليتني مصدوم من الخبر حتى دلني أحد الاشخاص لهذا الفيديو الذي يظهر ذلك الشاب و هو في المسيرة من بدايتها و حتى تسليم الرايات بعد المسيرة لمنظمي المسيرة..

أسألكم و الجواب للعقل..
أيعقل إنه شخص يضل حامل العلم و رفعه فوق الجباه طول المسيرة وبنهاية المسيرة يدوسه لا سمح الله....؟؟؟ الجواب لكم
و هذه روابط الفيديو شاهدوها و احكموا..
جودة عالية

جودة متوسطة

_____
و لنكن كما علمنا الأردن.. أصحاب حق و أهل حق...

أرجو أن تقبلوني أخا لكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع

أخوكم :Smile:

----------


## روان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
> 
> كيف حال الشباب الطيبين..
> 
> الحقيقة الإنسان بينبسط لما بيشوف مثل هذه المنتديات, لأنه بيتم فيها التواصل و تبادل المعلومات و إثراء الثقافة العامة..
> ____
> بخصوص هذا الخبر يا أفاضل فأنا معكم.. و أشكر فيكم هذه الوطنية التي قليلا ما تتوافر لد الشباب هذه الأيام و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله..
> 
> أحيانا تتناقل و سائل الإعلام إشاعات أو أخبار صادقة.. فهدفها الأساسي هو جمع أكبر جمهور من القراء حتى تزداد مبيعاتها..
> ...


مرحبا بك في المنتدى ..   الجميع استغرب من هالتصرف ، وصدقني انه لولا ما عمل هيك مستحيل اي عاقل يحكي في هالموضوع لانه لا على البال ولا على الخاطر ، ولا تنسى انه تم تصويره وهوه بيعمل هيك ، اما الفيديو شاهدته فهوه مقطع صغير  في المسيره ببان فيه واحد ماسك العلم الاردني  لثواني معدوده ..وهالشي ما بينفي قيامه بالموضوع ، وصدقني انا اكثر وحده بتمنى يكون هالموضوع مش صحيح لكن الوقائع والشهود وحتى تصريحات الاخوان المسلمين كانت خجوله لما كذبت الخبر ، شكراً الك ..

ومرحبا فيك في المنتدى ... :Smile:

----------


## روان

عالي يا علمنا عالي ...... رفرف فوق وفوق ودائما بتضل مرفوع ان شاء الله وعزك من عزنا مرفوع بعون الله و بهمه النشاما

----------


## N_tarawneh

في الحقيقة أخواني نظرا ً لكبر حجم الجريمة التي نحن بصددها ووفقا ً لقوانين أمن الدولة لا يجوز تكفيل الفاعل خاصة في مثل هذا النوع من الجرائم والمتعلقة بجرائم أمن الدولة لان الشخص الفاعل في مثل هذه الحالة ونظرا ً للتهمة الموجهة إليه والمتعلقة بدوسه على العلم  يكون قد داس على رمزيه هامه من رموز الدولة وهيبتها حتى إنه قد يصل في العرف الإجتماعي قبل القانوني رمزية مقدسة او بالأحرى من أشد الخطوط إحمرارا ً في الدولة ...

أما بالنسبة للحالة التي أمامنا والتي سمعنا بها وشوهدت على أجهزة الفيديو وثبتت بشهادة الشهود ، رغم ذلك نتمنى من الله أن لا تكون قد حصلت لا سمح الله لان حدوث مثل هذا العمل المشين يعتبر من أهم السوابق في الإنتقاص من هيبة الدولة ممثلا ً بعلمها ورمزها / وأنا على ثقه تامه بما لدينا من قضاء نزيه في إنصاف هذا الشخص إن كان مظلوما ً وبثقة أقوى بأن يأخذ هذا الشخص عقابه العادل ليكون عبرة ً لمن يتجاوز على الدولة وهيبتها والتي تمثل هيبتنا جميعا ً كأردنيين (قيادة ً وشعبا ً) ...

----------


## ajluni top

شكرا الكم عالتفاعل والردود يا نشامى

وما عاش من يدعس عا علمنا ندعس بحلقه قبل ما يفكر

----------


## سامو

عاش الاردن عاش

----------


## محمد الرواشده

الله يوخذه وكل من بيشد على ايده .الاردن اولا

----------


## smart-c

> وصدقني انا اكثر وحده بتمنى يكون هالموضوع مش صحيح 
> 
> ومرحبا فيك في المنتدى ...


كلنا كذلك أختي... بيهمنا كأردنين إنو يكون الشعب كله واحد ويكون هناك في وعي عام و نلتف كلنا حول حبنا لوطنا اللي نفديه بأروحانا...

----------


## روان

> كلنا كذلك أختي... بيهمنا كأردنين إنو يكون الشعب كله واحد ويكون هناك في وعي عام و نلتف كلنا حول حبنا لوطنا اللي نفديه بأروحانا...


اكيد ..وشكرا لك مره ثانيه  :Smile:

----------


## ابن الأردن

يا شباب ويا صبايا

أني أردني أباً عن جد 
وبحب الأردن والموضوع المكتوب ضايقني صراحة 

بدي أحاول أكون حيادي 

في واحد حط فيديو ببين فيه انه الشب المتهم رافع العلم وماسكو من بداية المسيرة (ممكن تزودنا بالصورة الحقيقية للشب حتى نقارن )
وفي واحد حكى انه في صور تثبت انه هذا الشب دعس على العلم ( ممكن يزودنا بالصور الي بتثبت حكيك )

----------


## smart-c

> يا شباب ويا صبايا
> 
> أني أردني أباً عن جد 
> وبحب الأردن والموضوع المكتوب ضايقني صراحة 
> 
> بدي أحاول أكون حيادي 
> 
> في واحد حط فيديو ببين فيه انه الشب المتهم رافع العلم وماسكو من بداية المسيرة (ممكن تزودنا بالصورة الحقيقية للشب حتى نقارن )
> وفي واحد حكى انه في صور تثبت انه هذا الشب دعس على العلم ( ممكن يزودنا بالصور الي بتثبت حكيك )


أخي ابن الاردن... ما فيها حيادية.... هاي اساءة..

بس بخصوص الصور اللي بتثبت على الشب انو دعس على علم الاردن.. بحثت ع النت كثير بس ما لقيت...

يا ريت الإخوة اللي عندهم الصور يزودونا فيها.. :Icon2:

----------


## ابن الأردن

يا شباب أنا سألت عن هذا الشب شباب بعرفهم بجامعته

الشب حافظ القرآن ومؤدب وبقولوا انه ما بساوي اشي مثل هيك

----------


## الحوت

نتوقع أو لا نتوقع .... اتوقع انه فيه شهود وتصوير لعملته ..واكيد ما فيه دخان بدون نار .. يعني بدكم تقنوعوني انه اجهزتنا الامنيه بتتبلى عليه ولا شو .. لولاه ما عمل هيك ما حد بيتهمه ..الموضوع كبير ..وبالنسبه لموضوع الصور ما اتوقع انها رح تنشر على الانترنت ..فيه محاكم هيه الي بتشوفها وبتقرر والمحاكم الاردنيه معروفه بالنزاهه ..اما نشر الصور على الانترنت ..ما اتوقع فيه اردني عنده ذره انتماء ممكن ينشر هيك صوره ..وشكرا

----------


## ajluni top

رفضت المحكمه للمره الثالثه على التوالي كفالة هذا الخسيس

ومازال قابعا بالسجن ينتظر مصيره والحكم العادل

عاش الاردن

----------


## المسافر

> رفضت المحكمه للمره الثالثه على التوالي كفالة هذا الخسيس
> 
> ومازال قابعا بالسجن ينتظر مصيره والحكم العادل
> 
> عاش الاردن


ان شاء الله بيعدموه هالخسيس

----------


## العالي عالي

لازم يندعس على راسو وراس إلى بوقف معو كمان 

الاردن أولاً 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## darkman

يجب على الجهات المختصة عدم  التهاون في مثل هذة الامور    لانها تمس كل مواطن اردني 

                                      يعني شكوى من 5 مليون بالبلد علية


مع كل الاحترام[CENTER][/CENTER]

----------

